# Michigan 2015 - Ann Arbor, Michigan | July 10, 11, 12



## CubesOfTheWorld (Jun 30, 2015)

Since there doesn't seem to be a thread yet for the competition, I thought I should make one.

Michigan 2015 will be held each day from Friday, July 10th, through Sunday, July 12th.

The venue for Friday and almost all of Saturday will be at Palmer Commons (where recent Michigan competitions have been held) on the 4th floor in the Great Lakes Room. After the 3x3 final on Saturday, the first FMC attempt of the second round will be held in the Michigan League nearby. Sunday's events will be held in the Anderson Room of the Michigan Union.

Check out the website for more details on registration, scheduling, and travel.

There is a registration cap of 110 competitors.

Competitors will have to pay a $15.00 deposit via PayPal before their registration is complete to make sure that as many of those 110 competitors as possible will end up attending; this will mostly eliminate the amount of people who register, don't show up, and end up taking away someone else's chance of attending the competition. If there are still spots available, competitors can register at the door, but will only be able to compete in 2x2 and 3x3. *Only three spots remain for walk-in registration.*

It's very exciting that the organizers were able to put together a three-day competition in Michigan! Although the competition will last throughout the whole weekend, competitors only have to be present on the days of their events. 

Thanks a lot to Kit for sacrificing his time and energy to put on another great Michigan competition! Happy cubing!


----------



## supercavitation (Jun 30, 2015)

Hoping to attend, trying to figure out how to get there.


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Jun 30, 2015)

I am going! I am probably selling cubes there. Also, Botchamania be crazy. I should try to make an intro over there. (user intros)


----------



## Ross The Boss (Jun 30, 2015)

Ross will be attending as well. Yayyyyyyyyyyyyy...


----------



## Alan Chang (Jul 1, 2015)

Is anyone from driving from Chicago?


----------



## Keroma12 (Jul 1, 2015)

Anybody driving from/through Waterloo who will be getting there in time for the first event Friday morning?

Edit: Yay for busing


----------



## Kit Clement (Jul 1, 2015)

Going to be busy this weekend, so there's no point in closing registration early -- your deadline is now the end of the day (EST) on Sunday, July 5th.


----------



## supercavitation (Jul 2, 2015)

Looking for a roommate for this, otherwise I will be unable to go. Sorry for the last minute notice, I had plans that fell through.


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Jul 2, 2015)

So UMich is a choice of mine for University 

(AFROTC yae)


----------



## Skullush (Jul 6, 2015)

Michigan 2015 Pick 'Em:
http://goo.gl/forms/iJj8ZTnBg8
Psych Sheet:
http://www.cubingusa.com/michigan2015/psych.php?e=3x3


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Jul 6, 2015)

Goals:

2x2 - Sub 2.5 single, sub 4.5 average
3x3 - Sub 13 single, sub 15 average.
4x4 - Sub 1:00 single, sub 1:05 average.
5x5 - Make cutoff (Sub 2:00 single), sub 2:10 average
6x6 - Make cutoff, whatever it may be - or sub 4:00 single, sub 4:15 average
7x7 - Make cutoff, whatever it may be - or sub 7:00 sinsgle, sub 7:30 average
OH - Sub 22 single, sub 30 average
Pyra - sub 7 single, sub 10 average
Megaminx - Cutoff or Sub 2:30 single/Sub 2:50 average
Skewb - sub 8 single, sub 12 average
Square-1 - Sub 30 single, sub 42 average
Clock - Sub 7.5 single, sub 9.5 average. (I hope I don't DNF, or DNF Dance party 2.0)
BLD - Success
FMC - Sub 39 result, sub 45 Mean

BOTCH BOTCH BOTCH!


----------



## Ross The Boss (Jul 6, 2015)

Oh damn... 3x3 got a lot tighter since the last time I checked the psych sheet :s

Goals:
3x3 - sub 12 average, sub 10 single?
3x3 OH - sub 20 average, a non table abusive single
The rest - lol

Also being a finalist in those two events would be cool... But there are too many fast people now


----------



## Kit Clement (Jul 7, 2015)

Groups are posted: http://www.cubingusa.com/michigan2015/schedule.php

They will be posted on the back of your nametag that you will receive at the door as well.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Jul 8, 2015)

goals:
5-7: make cut off lol
mega: sub 2 average?
2x2-4x4, clock, and pyramix: comp PB single/average
OH: sub 20 average
skewb: NR single/average? PB average might be more realistic
FMC: get lucky again

*selling puzzles:* prices are negotiable
_all cubes are black unless otherwise noted
new = set up and has less than 100 solves on it
all other cubes are lubed and broken in_
moyu aochuang 25
new fangshi guangying 10
new aolong v2 10
white windmill cube 5
rex cube 10
qiyi bullfight 6
shengshou pyraminx (unmodded) 8
white qj pyraminx 5
gold mirror blocks 5
yellow yuxin 7x7 (will add the replacement stickers that came with it for free) 15
SS 4x4 v5 5

maru lube 3 (selling 4 of them)
100 ml maru lube 15 (selling 3 of them)
blindfolds 2

lots of stickers for official WCA puzzles
EDIT: the stickers I have the most of are 3x3, a ton of 4x4, 6x6, and 7x7
don't have 5x5 stickers
_selling complete sets only, no individual sides
generally have normal/stock colors, half brights, some moyu shades, and fitted stickers_ 
stock sets $1-2, depends on set
other sets $2-5, depends on set


I may or may not have all the things I'm selling with me at the competition. Let me know what you want and which days you are there so I can make sure I bring them. For example, if you tell me on Saturday that you want something that I don't have on me, I can bring it on Sunday.


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Jul 8, 2015)

Yuxuibbs said:


> goals:
> 5-7: make cut off lol
> mega: sub 2 average?
> 2x2-4x4, clock, and pyramix: comp PB single/average
> ...



I am interested in the Guangying. I've tried one before and it was pretty good.
Maybe the AoChaung. 

Cubes I am selling, prices are negotiable:

Gans V2 with weird color scheme - 11
White MoYu Weilong with a blue ink stain, can be fixed with rubbing alcohol. - 9
Rubik's 2.0 (non speed cube) - 7
MoYu LiYing with about 50 solves - 11
Black Florian Modded SS 5x5 with fullbrights 25-35. 
Maru CX3 Black - 10
Old Fangshi 2x2 - 10
Lubix Lunhui White - 12
Black Zhanchi 57mm with Fullbrights
Fairly new and lubed MoYu Aolong V2 - 12
White Aolong v1 - 15
Black Yuxin 3x3 - 8
Black Yuxin 4x4 - 10
White Dayan Zhanchi with weird shades - 10
Black MoYu Mini Aosu - 21
White 55m Dayan Zhanchi with half brights
Black Mini MoYu Weilong
Black Modded SS Pyra with Fullbrights - 15


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 8, 2015)

Ross The Boss said:


> Oh damn... 3x3 got a lot tighter since the last time I checked the psych sheet :s
> 
> Goals:
> 3x3 - *sub 12 average, sub 10 single*?
> ...



go for it and good loluck! (as long as its sup 11.09 and sup 9.16). 

how is it possible to do an oh solve without table abuse? stupid goal much...


----------



## Thompson (Jul 8, 2015)

Yuxuibbs said:


> lots of stickers for official WCA puzzles
> _selling complete sets only, no individual sides
> generally have normal/stock colors, half brights, some moyu shades, and fitted stickers_
> stock sets 1-2, depends on set
> other sets 2-5, depends on set



I'm in search of some 5x5 stickers that will fit the Moyu size


----------



## Ross The Boss (Jul 8, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> go for it and good loluck! (as long as its sup 11.09 and sup 9.16).
> 
> how is it possible to do an oh solve without table abuse? stupid goal much...



Heh, I average like 23 seconds without abuse. I'll just throw one or two in there if I've already messed up the average. Just to be able to say I did it youknow?


In other news, anybody have a stack mat timer they want to sell me?


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Jul 8, 2015)

Thompson said:


> I'm in search of some 5x5 stickers that will fit the Moyu size



oops looks like I don't have 5x5 stickers

I'll update the list


----------



## Coolster01 (Jul 10, 2015)

This competition I will be setting difficult goals for myself. I'm tired of boring goals, which I never end up reflecting on. I want goals that'll actually make me extremely happy if I get. Here the goals are:

2x2 - Sub 1.35 single, WR average, win.
3x3 - Sub 7.66 single (PB), sub 9.2 average, podium.
4x4 - Sub 38 single, sub 41 average.
5x5 - Sub 1:30 single, sub 1:40 average.
6x6 - Sub 3:15 single, sub 3:30 average.
7x7 - Sub 5:25 single, sub 5:40 average.
OH - Sub 16 single, sub 18.8 average.
BLD - Sub 1:30 single, get average.
Pyraminx - Sub 2.60 (PB) single, sub 3.8 average.
Megaminx - Sub 1:02 single, sub 1:08 average. 
Square-1 - Sub 15 single, sub 18.5 average.
Clock - Sub 9.5 single, sub 11 average.
Skewb - Sub 2.60 (PB) single, sub 3.49 (NAR) average.
4BLD - Success.
5BLD - Success.
MBLD - Podium OR at least 6 points.
FMC - Sub 27 (PB) single, sub 33 average, podium (gonna be tight).


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 10, 2015)

Coolster01 said:


> This competition I will be setting difficult goals for myself. I'm tired of boring goals, which I never end up reflecting on. I want goals that'll actually make me extremely happy if I get. Here the goals are:
> 
> 2x2 - Sub 1.35 single, *WR average*, win.
> 3x3 - Sub 7.66 single (PB), sub 9.2 average, podium.
> ...



you just broke it...chill...


----------

